# New member



## She.wolf (Jan 12, 2016)

Hi/Ciao,
I've just joined the expat forum today. I am in the process of selling my house in England and looking to buy possibly in Puglia. I speak a little rusty Italian as many years ago I lived in Rome for 3-4 years. I'm a qualified yoga teacher and animal carer/therapist. I hope to be able to pick up a bit of part time work in these areas when I move. It will be just me and my pets relocating initially with my grown children to follow at some point. Any advise or recommendations on my transition to a 'new life' will be gratefully received and appreciated as I am sure things have changed a little since I was last a resident/worker in Italy. I look forward to communicating with fellow members soon. Meanwhile, please wish me luck
Regards
KX


----------



## Newstart2016 (Jan 20, 2016)

Hi 
I am moving out to Italy to Molise later this year and hoping to find some work of one sort or another ...there is always language teaching but I was thinking about caring...for people ..as the area I am moving to a lot of younger people have moved away so there might be opportunities to provide support in some way.
I have worked in education and nursing for many years
Keep in touch ... We might be able to help each other out even though Piedmonte is a long wAy from Molise


----------



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

Best of luck guys from Sicily!! Sure your going to enjoy it!

If we can help in anyway let us know


----------

